# case 885 david brown hydraulic pump problems



## darell moore (Mar 21, 2019)

my case 885 david brown 1976 model suddenly stopped lifting tools.
the filter and fluid are fresh has worked fine all these years then , nothing
when the selector is moved to raise or lower nothing happens, there is no noise or sound
any ideas would be welcome


----------



## John Palmer (Mar 11, 2019)

This thread from a different forum has some good information for an 880 and I think it translates well to the 885. I have a 380ck (885 re-badged) that has the same issue as you and I am trying to navigate through it with this forum.

https://dbtc.co.uk/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=16769


----------



## darell moore (Mar 21, 2019)

John Palmer said:


> This thread from a different forum has some good information for an 880 and I think it translates well to the 885. I have a 380ck (885 re-badged) that has the same issue as you and I am trying to navigate through it with this forum.
> 
> https://dbtc.co.uk/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=16769


thank you for the info
will try to let you know how i progress


----------

